# Smacna- hvac system duct design fourth edition - may 2006



## yahiaouimalek (15 يونيو 2012)

*
حمل كتاب 

أخر اصدار سماكنا


 SMACNA- HVAC SYSTEM DUCT DESIGN FOURTH EDITION - MAY 2006 - **DRAFT.**pdf* *7,985 KB*




*http://www.4shared.com/office/W8q0fFUI/SMACNA-_HVAC_SYSTEM_DUCT_DESIG.html*

​


----------



## yahiaouimalek (15 يونيو 2012)

سجل مجانا علي 

4shared

ثم قم بتحميل الكتاب مباشرتا
​


----------



## amr fathy (28 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed aladhamy (28 يونيو 2012)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## yahiaouimalek (28 يونيو 2012)

*
جزاكم الله خيرا

لا تنسوني من دعائكم*​


----------



## eng_hma_power (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*​جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## nofal (2 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## motazqabah (19 سبتمبر 2012)

الملف محذوف


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (31 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (31 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا - ولكن الملف محذوف


----------



## moha87 (31 مايو 2013)

أشرف الطحلاوى قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا - ولكن الملف محذوف


السلام عليكم
الاصدار الرابع 2006
SMACNA - HVAC Systems Duct Design 4th Edition
من الرابط التالي​HVAC Systems Duct Design 4th Ed.rar​


----------



## ally4000 (31 مايو 2013)

عشت


----------



## ماهر عطية (12 يونيو 2013)

الملف محذوف


----------



## عمار شهاب (20 نوفمبر 2013)

الملف حذف ايضا
هل من الممكن ارساله بالايميل رجاءا


----------



## mahmood mrbd (20 نوفمبر 2013)

الملف محذوف ..من لديه ينزله رجاءا لتعم الفائدة


----------



## ayden13 (20 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## M.Ghareb (17 أبريل 2015)

برجاء اعادة رفع الملف للضرورة لان الملف محذوف وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 مارس 2017)

Removed


----------



## mujahedjo (19 مارس 2017)

يعطيك العافية، لكن الملف محذوف 
كمل معروفك ☺


----------



## هيثمإيهاب (24 مارس 2017)

رجاء الرفع مرة اخرى


----------



## mhmdbeltagy (29 مارس 2017)

ونعم بالله


----------



## abomadi25 (21 مايو 2018)

ممكن اعاده رفع المرجع وشكرا لكمز


----------

